

Grandma’s Advice  Don’t Work for Google - ghosh
https://medium.com/@polastre/grandma-s-advice-1e7e9167993a?source=tw-b9dccfd39f4f-1429965226902

======
gfdgfdg
that is the silliest thing I've read in my life

